# Look 595's Now Shipping!!!!!



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

Just an FYI, we began shipping the first orders of Look 595's yesterday from our warehouse. So far, we've only recieved the 'Pro Team' color (white) & only 3 sizes (s, m, l), but they are now on their way to dealers all over the country.

Check with your local Look dealer to find out when their order will arrive.

Tino
Look Cycle USA


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I hate you.


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

Kram59 said:


> I hate you.


LOL!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

*Trade Offer*

How about a new 585 for a new 595 frame?


----------



## Wrench Scientist (Mar 13, 2006)

We just received our first frames and they are gorgeous!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

So how do you go about ordering one and getting the size right. I am a Medium in the 585, and rode a 53 in the 481. Would I just order a medium and have the extension cut down to the right size? Sounds like a bike shop that doesn't know how to fit someone could really screw someone out of a lot of money. I have seen guys riding bikes that were "fit" by the selling shop that were way too low.


----------



## Aviously (Feb 26, 2003)

*Wrench Science can Help*

if you know your dimensions, saddle height overall reach and so forth. We can essentially recreate what your current setup is, granted it is correct. Check out our fit system. http://www.wrenchscience.com/WS1/Secure/Fitting/Height.asp


----------



## Wrench Scientist (Mar 13, 2006)

spookyload said:


> So how do you go about ordering one and getting the size right. I am a Medium in the 585, and rode a 53 in the 481. Would I just order a medium and have the extension cut down to the right size? Sounds like a bike shop that doesn't know how to fit someone could really screw someone out of a lot of money. I have seen guys riding bikes that were "fit" by the selling shop that were way too low.


If you are a medium in the 585 you would also be a medium in the 595. Regarding cutting down the seattube you could match your current saddle height and start there assuming it is correct. The 585 allows for 40mm of adjustment in the saddle height. The frame comes with the guide to cut the seattube but you will need a hack saw. The frame also comes with replacement elastomers (the elastomers expand in the seattube to hold the saddle at the desired height). Also included are replacement elastomers that sit at the junction between the cut tube and the top of the seatpost effectively acting as a gasket and aid in vibration dampening. Last the frame comes with spacers to accommodate the 40mm of saddle height adjustment. It would be pretty hard to mess up cutting the seattube too short.


----------



## stevecaz (Feb 25, 2005)

Thanks, that is very crucial and interesting information I was looking for on your website. 

My only concern with cutting the tube is making it perfectly perpendicular to the seat tube. Hmmm, actually, I have a nice Jorgsen mitre saw jig that would probably work perfect and result in a clean, really no way to screw up, perpendicular cut. A new super fine blade should work well. 

Now if only my kids, well at least the first one, would hurry up and grow and get out of day care. One month $$ alone is a 585 frame. Just kidding, I can wait, I enjoy every day watching them grow. Not long though before the first one goes into public school.


----------



## DasMud (Jun 8, 2003)

I believe the 595 comes with a jig for cutting the seat tube at the correct angle, or at least any shop that carries the 595 should be supplied with one. I haven't seen the tool myself, but the shop owner mentioned this jig/tool when I expressed the same concern over such a delicate cut.


----------



## Aviously (Feb 26, 2003)

*595 Cutting guide*

Each 595 comes with a cutting guide! remember the age old saying measure twice cut once. a 32 tooth hacksaw blade is all one would need to cut the seatpost properly. The guide is well made and easy to use, you slip it over the top of the tubing tighten down the bolt and cut. Pretty simple.


----------



## Wrench Scientist (Mar 13, 2006)

stevecaz said:


> Thanks, that is very crucial and interesting information I was looking for on your website.
> 
> My only concern with cutting the tube is making it perfectly perpendicular to the seat tube.


I will get that info up on the website right away. Regarding the cutting jig, Aviously is correct, each 595 comes with its own cutting guide. It is very easy to measure and cut.


----------



## bozidarjakec (Nov 26, 2005)

Yesterday I bought myself a new 595 pro team version and I can confirm that there is everthing written and shown how the cutting should be done. The problem I see, is not in the cutting itself, but the problem could appear when you decide to sell the bike to someone else and you cut seatpost to much. So just like Aviously said be careful with cutting


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

Wrench Scientist said:


> I will get that info up on the website right away. Regarding the cutting jig, Aviously is correct, each 595 comes with its own cutting guide. It is very easy to measure and cut.


Do you have any photos you could post of actual builds?? I've seen the photos on cyclingnews, etc., but I want to see what one looks like that is built for someone who doesn't use the 12" pro drop from the saddle to the bars...
The seat mast looks darn sexy on the 'pro' bikes, but I'm really wanting to see one cut shorter..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

bozidarjakec said:


> Yesterday I bought myself a new 595 pro team version and I can confirm that there is everthing written and shown how the cutting should be done. The problem I see, is not in the cutting itself, but the problem could appear when you decide to sell the bike to someone else and you cut seatpost to much. So just like Aviously said be careful with cutting


Please post a picture when you have it built!!


----------



## Aviously (Feb 26, 2003)

*595 Built*

I should have one built in the next day or so, as soon as I have some images I will be sure to post them.


----------



## c0braje7 (Sep 28, 2005)

Is the 595 priced relatively the same as a 585 when it first rolled out? I was just curious.


----------



## Aviously (Feb 26, 2003)

*Well....*

Considering the competition and there prices I would say yes the frame is priced well 3699.99 is the retail for the new 595.


----------



## stevecaz (Feb 25, 2005)

Just do a google search.

https://www.roadcyclinguk.com/news/images/L1020538.jpg

https://www.cyclesuperstore.ie/shop/pc/viewContent.asp?idpage=66
(look at bottom picture)


----------



## Aviously (Feb 26, 2003)

*595 complete bike*

Looking Good!!!


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Oy, we better be one fast rider to be over that thing. It just screams 'high speed potential'. Yummmmm.


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

looks good, but it would look better with fewer spacers and a sloping stem, IMO... and as for not building it with 'pro drop' as someone said - it's a top level racing frame, it's designed to have a fair amount of drop, not to have the bars at the same height as the saddle!


----------



## Aviously (Feb 26, 2003)

*Back in time!*

I posted this image as a request. Someone had requested an image of the 595 with far less than a prodrop. so I did just that. Thanks for the criticism! By the way what is a "Sloping stem" anyhow?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

*Daaaaaym!*



Aviously said:


> Looking Good!!!


I'd ride it :thumbsup:


----------



## Aviously (Feb 26, 2003)

*I know*

So would I!


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

maybe I've misunderstood your earlier posts (or your question), but am I right in thinking you work in a bike shop and don't know what a sloping stem is??? sloping = not horizontal. the stem in the pic is probably a 17' model. with the HT usually around 73' on most bikes (give or take a degree or two either way), 73+17=90, ie stem parallel to the floor. if you put a 10' stem on, it will be pointing slightly up towards the bars (73+10 = 83, meaning a 7' from horizontal slope), so you can use fewer spacers and still set the bars at the same height. personally I think it looks better, especially with sloping frames as it tends to eliminate the 'point' made by the steerer tube / stem. some people go way too far and reverse a 17' stem, which means the stem slopes upward much more, and isn't as nice to look at, IMO. here's a quick example. the stem in the photo appears to have a small amount of slope. the green lines mark the steerer axis, centre of the bars, and a horizontal line from the centre of the bars back the the steerer. this would be for a stem with 17' angle (horizontal). the red line marks a line from the centre of the bars perpendicular to the steerer (0' stem angle). using the 17' stem several spacers are needed to achieve the correct height. by using a 0' stem that is slightly shorter than the 17' model, the spacers can be eliminated, but the bars will remain in the exact same position. a 10' stem would be somewhere between these two positions.

foz


----------



## Aviously (Feb 26, 2003)

*I am so misunderstood!*

I guess sarcasm is hard to detect in text on a page. it was simply a harmless poke at the term "sloping stem" which in my 13 years in the industry I have never heard. While I certainly appreciate your willingness to inform and educate I was just poking fun.


----------



## velocipede (Feb 10, 2005)

foz said:


> maybe I've misunderstood your earlier posts (or your question), but am I right in thinking you work in a bike shop and don't know what a sloping stem is??? sloping = not horizontal. the stem in the pic is probably a 17' model. with the HT usually around 73' on most bikes (give or take a degree or two either way), 73+17=90, ie stem parallel to the floor. if you put a 10' stem on, it will be pointing slightly up towards the bars (73+10 = 83, meaning a 7' from horizontal slope), so you can use fewer spacers and still set the bars at the same height. personally I think it looks better, especially with sloping frames as it tends to eliminate the 'point' made by the steerer tube / stem. some people go way too far and reverse a 17' stem, which means the stem slopes upward much more, and isn't as nice to look at, IMO. here's a quick example. the stem in the photo appears to have a small amount of slope. the green lines mark the steerer axis, centre of the bars, and a horizontal line from the centre of the bars back the the steerer. this would be for a stem with 17' angle (horizontal). the red line marks a line from the centre of the bars perpendicular to the steerer (0' stem angle). using the 17' stem several spacers are needed to achieve the correct height. by using a 0' stem that is slightly shorter than the 17' model, the spacers can be eliminated, but the bars will remain in the exact same position. a 10' stem would be somewhere between these two positions.
> 
> foz


I've seen this phenomenae before.... Steven Colbert of the Colbert Report termed it "wikiality" - the reality that the majority of people agree upon.
It comes from the online encyclopedia known as Wikipedia where one can enter their own definition or history of an event. If the text is agreed upon or not challenge, it becomes "wikiality."

Therefore, if foz wants to offer a definition (he could just cut an paste his text above) then this term "sloping stem" could become a real thing... wikipedia says so.

As for as "flipped stems" or "rise stems" stems aka "boner stems" (see wkipedia for definition) well let's leave those on mountain bikes shall we?


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

does this mean that i'm a 'wiki' then? i did think i had misunderstood the post, but had some time on my hands and thought someone might find the drawing useful... the amount of times someone asks about stems is unbelievable! for the record, i only agree with slightly sloping stems, not reversed, flipped, upside down, or any other possible type 

by the way, a 'boner' has a different meaning over here to what it appears to mean in the US  i've never heard of a 'boner stem', but my imagination is giving me a fair idea...


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Nice looking, but..is it just me? Why do a couple of the continental frame makers have to put the brand name on a frame half a dozen times(or more) in HUGE letters? Look and Time..boy, you certainly don't have to ask their owners who made the bike for them...I guess it's 'cool' to put brand names and tags on the outside of clothes, so maybe when I look at the bike, I shouldn't see the NAME all over everything, I should see +past+ all that visual clutter and notice just the shape, the build quality, etc..
Nice, but too busy in the graphics department, in my humble opinion

Don Hanson


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

*Advertising*

Time and Look are relatively unknown brands... When Bettini or Hushovd come across the line with the cameras on them, the sponsors want to make sure you know which bike they are riding.

Some like it, some don't.


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

Gnarly 928 said:


> Nice looking, but..is it just me? Why do a couple of the continental frame makers have to put the brand name on a frame half a dozen times(or more) in HUGE letters? Look and Time..boy, you certainly don't have to ask their owners who made the bike for them...I guess it's 'cool' to put brand names and tags on the outside of clothes, so maybe when I look at the bike, I shouldn't see the NAME all over everything, I should see +past+ all that visual clutter and notice just the shape, the build quality, etc..
> Nice, but too busy in the graphics department, in my humble opinion
> 
> Don Hanson


Graphics are possibly the most difficult part of the bike to finalize. It can be so subjective & you'll never please everyone. What Look is doing this year is trying to offer a few different schemes that carry thoughout the line. 

For the people that really like the look of Team bikes, we're offering the "Pro Team" color schemes that are the white bikes with the team inspired logoing.

For the people that feel the team model is too flashy, there is the "Origin" version :







. 

The thought here was to offer a more subdued looking bike. 

These schemes will carry though the entore line for this year.


----------



## velocipede (Feb 10, 2005)

Tino Chiappelli said:


> Graphics are possibly the most difficult part of the bike to finalize. It can be so subjective & you'll never please everyone. What Look is doing this year is trying to offer a few different schemes that carry thoughout the line.
> 
> For the people that really like the look of Team bikes, we're offering the "Pro Team" color schemes that are the white bikes with the team inspired logoing.
> 
> ...


I kinda like the NASCAR numbers on the frame, but what's up with the red "5"?


----------



## velocipede (Feb 10, 2005)

Tino Chiappelli said:


> Graphics are possibly the most difficult part of the bike to finalize. It can be so subjective & you'll never please everyone. What Look is doing this year is trying to offer a few different schemes that carry thoughout the line.
> 
> For the people that really like the look of Team bikes, we're offering the "Pro Team" color schemes that are the white bikes with the team inspired logoing.
> 
> ...


I kinda like the NASCAR style numbers on the frame, but what's up with the red "5"?


----------



## 52-16SS (Dec 16, 2002)

Tino,

Can you confirm the HT length on the XL=57 being 182 mm? Appears tall compared to other look models!

Cheers


----------



## Aviously (Feb 26, 2003)

*Head tube Length*

The head tube length of a XL=57 595 is 182mm, while the head tube length of a XL=57 585 is 175mm. It is longer than what you may have been used to.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

*$3700 for the 595.........no thanks.*

In the past few years Look has been raising frame prices big time. I can't see paying that kind of money for a carbon frame.....even if it was built in France. This madness has to stop. I wonder if Veltec dropped the Look frame line due to this crap? I'll stick with my good old $900 KG281 for now.


----------



## cyclist_ca (Jul 11, 2005)

From what I understand Look dropped Veltec because they were crap.


----------



## MattCubeiro (Oct 21, 2006)

Tino Chiappelli said:


> Graphics are possibly the most difficult part of the bike to finalize. It can be so subjective & you'll never please everyone. What Look is doing this year is trying to offer a few different schemes that carry thoughout the line.
> 
> For the people that really like the look of Team bikes, we're offering the "Pro Team" color schemes that are the white bikes with the team inspired logoing.
> 
> ...



Grrrrr, I wanna see a 486 with integrated ST and all White. I know you guys did a custom one for Matt Ford at Rock n Road. Gimme Gimme Gimme!


----------



## MattCubeiro (Oct 21, 2006)

High Gear said:


> In the past few years Look has been raising frame prices big time. I can't see paying that kind of money for a carbon frame.....even if it was built in France. This madness has to stop. I wonder if Veltec dropped the Look frame line due to this crap? I'll stick with my good old $900 KG281 for now.



If im not mistaken that frame originaly retailed for $1850 back in 99'
(With interest and inflation at approx. 3%, that would be $2275 today)
With new technology comes better bicycles, and new ways, sometimes more expensive ways, of making frames.

And if you think thats high, check out a BMC Time Machine Frame only cost (Landed Cost, even!), and other bikes such as the S-Works Tarmac and SSLX Madone


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

High Gear said:


> In the past few years Look has been raising frame prices big time. I can't see paying that kind of money for a carbon frame.....even if it was built in France. This madness has to stop. I wonder if Veltec dropped the Look frame line due to this crap? I'll stick with my good old $900 KG281 for now.


ya Veltec dropped Look, just like they dropped Easton too right?? i guess they figured She_Beest will fill that gap  

come on they were dropped, every line Josh touches he loses


----------



## Aviously (Feb 26, 2003)

*Well.......*

Look decided to open a U.S. based distributor. So I think its unfair to say that Veltec is at fault for no longer carrying Look. And bell bought Easton so I don't feel like Veltec did anything to lose them either. Josh is a nice individual and did nothing to lose the brands per say, I liked dealing with Veltec they were always very helpful and dilligent to deliver. I like Veltec as a company and hope they prosper in what ever they do.


----------

